# Entwicklungsumgebung für "Pseudo-3D"-Spiele?



## Landei (17. Aug 2005)

Hiho,

bevor ich das Rad neu erfinde, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Spiele-Entwicklungsumgebungen oder -Bibliotheken kennt. Speziell würde ich etwas für ein Echtzeit-(also nicht rundenbasiertes)-Pseudo-3D-(d.h. das Level ist im Prinzip 2D, aber es wird eine 3D-Perspektive vorgegaukelt, etwa durch isometrische Sicht)-Spiel brauchen. Muss nicht super ausgefeilt sein, ich will halt nur nicht beim Urschleim anfangen...

Danke!
Landei


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (24. Aug 2005)

Weiß nicht, ob Dir das hilft, aber mit Mappy kann man auch isometrische Level bauen:
http://www.tilemap.co.uk/

Es gibt auch eine Playback-Library für Java (1.1), bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die auch ISO-Maps unterstützt:
http://www.alienfactory.co.uk/javamappy/download.web


----------



## Landei (25. Aug 2005)

Danke, probiere ich aus!
Ich habe übrigens im Online-Buch "Killer Game Programming in Java" ein Kapitel über isometrische Spiele gefunden (mit Code)


----------



## Grizzly (27. Aug 2005)

Landei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens im Online-Buch "Killer Game Programming in Java" ein Kapitel über isometrische Spiele gefunden (mit Code)


Und? Gut? Werde demnächst nämlich selber eine Isometrie-Engine basteln.


----------



## lin (27. Aug 2005)

Ja, Killer Game Programming behandelt 2D 2.5D und 3D, Schwerpunkt liegt soweit ich weiss aber auf 3d....

guck mal hier: http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch064/ch6-4.pdf


----------



## Landei (30. Aug 2005)

Ich schreib mein Spiel jetzt "dimetrisch", dh. die "Diamanten" sind bei mir Parallelogramme mit unterschiedlichen Seitenlängen, und keine Seite verläuft waagerecht oder senkrecht. Keine Ahnung, ob schon mal jemand sowas geschrieben hat, gibt aber einen hüschen 3D-Effekt...


----------



## Grizzly (30. Aug 2005)

Landei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schreib mein Spiel jetzt "dimetrisch", dh. die "Diamanten" sind bei mir Parallelogramme mit unterschiedlichen Seitenlängen, und keine Seite verläuft waagerecht oder senkrecht. Keine Ahnung, ob schon mal jemand sowas geschrieben hat, gibt aber einen hüschen 3D-Effekt...


Kann ich mir jetzt aus Deiner Beschreibung irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen. Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon posten?


----------



## m@nu (30. Aug 2005)

du meinst sowas in diesem stil, oder?
:arrow: http://www.deviantart.com/view/13244846/

wenn du willst, kann ich dir den code meiner engine einmal zukommen lassen...


----------



## lin (30. Aug 2005)

Ist das nicht isometrisch, bzw. was ist den der Unterschied zwischen isometrisch und dimetrisch?  :?


----------



## m@nu (30. Aug 2005)

... naja, aber wenn Landei etwas von "diamanten ohne waagerechten und senkrechten" linien schreibt... hab' ich ja auch nicht gg
wenn man mit rauten arbeitet, hat man oben und unten jeweils eine waagerechte linie... (oder täusch ich mich?) ... panzer general oder wia das spiel geheissen hat (einige jahre her) benutzte doch diese technik, nicht?

ps. sche** google liefert nix anständiges auf "dimetrisch"


----------



## lin (30. Aug 2005)

google kann halt net so gut deutsch :wink:, dafür lieferts das: http://www.cs.queensu.ca/home/dalamb/java/doc/other/ca/queensu/cs/dal/tile/Isometric.html bei "diametric isometric" 



> Strictly speaking, an isometric projection will project a cube so that all three of it's axes are the same length. The base of this cube forms the 2:1 rhombus that is the basis for isometric tile games. That's where the shape comes from.
> 
> If only two of the cube's axes are equal (the rhombus is squashed or stretched) it's called a diametric projection. If none of the axes are the same length, it's called a trimetric projection. In graphics, we call all of these orthographic projections, and we usually call any diametric projection (including a true isometric) isometric.


----------



## m@nu (30. Aug 2005)

lol okok 

also ist die klassische isometrie als "diametrische isometrie" zu bezeichnen  ... wieder was gelernt! 
(diese erklärung überschneidet sich zu 100% mit der theorie zu pixelart... nur falls wer isometrische grafiken zeichnen will  )


----------



## Landei (30. Aug 2005)

Vielleicht habe ich mich doof ausgedrückt. Neuer Versuch: Man nehme ein isometrisches Teil, die obere Ecke etwas nach rechts schieben, die rechte etwas nach unten, die untere etwas nach links und die linke etwas nach oben. Alles so, dass es auch natürlich wirkt. Die gegenüberliegenden Seiten müssen dabei parallel bleiben. Am besten mal aufzeichnen.

Ich denke, daß man damit eine gute Perspektivwirkung hat, aber im Gegensatz zur isometrischen Variante eine eindeutige Steuerung mit vor-zurück-rechts-links gegeben ist.

Der Link von m@nu ist übrigens eindeutig isometrisch.

PS: "dimetrisch" nennt das die "Kleine Enzyklopädie der Mathematik"


----------



## m@nu (30. Aug 2005)

aha! du siehst dann quasi dein quadrat wirklich von oben, richtig? sprich du hast keine perspektivische verzerrung mehr drin
wenn man von einem normalen quadrat aus geht, kippst du das ganze um 45°, korrekt?
bei der "normalen" isometrie würde man jetzt einfach noch alle höhen geteilt durch 2 machen (resp. das quadrat vertikal um 50% quetschen), et voilà...

ps. hehe, der link von mir verweist übrigens auf ein spiel von mir  (immer noch nicht fertig  sollte mich mal wieder dranhängen)


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2005)

@ m@nu: 
Nee, immer noch nicht richtig 

Nimm einfach ein Blatt Kästchenpapier, zwei Achsen drauf, und dann die Punkte (2,0), (6,1), (4,3) und (0,2) markieren, wie im Matheunterricht (haha, ich bin 31). Das ist genau die Form, die ich für meine Tiles verwenden will.

Dein Spiel sieht übrigens prima aus!


----------



## m@nu (31. Aug 2005)

@Gast (resp. Landei denk ich jetzt mal  )
"zeichnen wir ein koordinatensystem und tragen folgende punkte ein..." ... hab ich auch schon ein weilchen nicht mehr gehört (bin zwar erst 20  )
hm, ok, jetzt hab ichs... könntest du vielleicht einmal einen screenshot posten sobald du was lauffähiges hast? würd mich interessieren wie eine szene mit dieser technik aussieht...


----------



## Landei (10. Sep 2005)

Lauffähige Version und Screenshot habe ich jetzt, aber... wie/wo uppe ich das Bild am besten (hab ich noch nie gemacht)?


----------



## m@nu (12. Sep 2005)

...hmm, die bieten sowas an glaube ich..
:arrow: http://www.imageshack.us/

(habs aber noch nie verwendet ... hab meinen eigenen webspace  )


----------

